# [Solved]mount: must be superuser to use mount

## regomodo

I've no idea why this no longer working. I changed my fstab option for my cd-drive to "auto". This caused a problem that i would not be able to unmount it as it was mounted by ROOT. I chmod 777 /bin/mount and umount and now all matter of crap has happened. I've also chgrp cdrom mount/umount but no luck.

I can no longer use the mount/umount commands as a normal user and just the aforementioned error whenever i try to use it, as non-root.

Fstab looks like

```
/dev/scd0               /mnt/cdrom      auto            user,noauto     0 0
```

```
genbox jon # ls -ld /bin/mount /bin/umount 

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root cdrom 60984 May 10 17:11 /bin/mount

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  43488 May 10 17:11 /bin/umount
```

Last edited by regomodo on Sat Aug 02, 2008 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

For example, in /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/mmcblk0p1        /mnt/canon                  auto     users,noauto,uid=lucapost,gid=users         0 0
```

----------

## regomodo

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> For example, in /etc/fstab:
> 
> ```
> /dev/mmcblk0p1        /mnt/canon                  auto     users,noauto,uid=lucapost,gid=users         0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, so it looks like this now

```
/dev/scd0               /mnt/cdrom      auto            user,noauto,uid=jon,gid=users   0 0
```

But,

```
jon@genbox ~ $ mount /dev/scd0

mount: must be superuser to use mount
```

I shouldn't need a restart right?

[EDIT]

```

jon@genbox ~ $ groups 

tty disk wheel uucp cron audio cdrom video cdrw usb users crontab haldaemon plugdev jon scanner vboxusers uinput
```

----------

## Cyker

Are you part of the cdrom (Or disks or whatever the right group is) group?

Also, mount/umount shouldn't be chmod 777!!! 755 is fine, but you need to make it suid root ('tho I don't generally recommend this as it can be dangerous.)

I'm still trying to figure out HAL and DBUS in KDE, which is a better way of user-mounting... it works on my Eee 900 but I've never gotten it to work properly in Gentoo!

----------

## regomodo

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> Are you part of the cdrom (Or disks or whatever the right group is) group?
> 
> Also, mount/umount shouldn't be chmod 777!!! 755 is fine, but you need to make it suid root ('tho I don't generally recommend this as it can be dangerous.)
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out HAL and DBUS in KDE, which is a better way of user-mounting... it works on my Eee 900 but I've never gotten it to work properly in Gentoo!

 

Ah, i'm not really clued up on chmod, i just copied what i found on linuxforums. I've switched it to 755 but i still get the same issue. I don't get it. USB drives mount/uNmount fine with Konqueror (but doesn't work with mount/umount commands) whilst CDroms and hdd's don't.

My previous post shows what groups i'm in.

----------

## Nerevar

I think mount and umount need to have the setuid bit set.

```
# ls -l /bin/mount /bin/umount

-rws--x--x 1 root root 76320 2008-06-26 11:56 /bin/mount

-rws--x--x 1 root root 30488 2008-06-26 11:56 /bin/umount

```

You should probably re-emerge sys-apps/util-linux.

----------

## regomodo

 *DarrenSmith wrote:*   

> I think mount and umount need to have the setuid bit set.
> 
> ```
> # ls -l /bin/mount /bin/umount
> 
> ...

 

cheers, that allows me to use mount once again

----------

